# Stop the biting?



## MansBestFriend (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay, let me say that I have the greatest (no bias here :blush puppy ever and I'm loving every moment with him but hes getting really mouthy and his teeth are razor sharp. Not sure if its just the teething but I cant get him to settle down and just be loving. My kids and complaining..my wife's complaining and I'm just at a loss. I've been reading all the forums and sites and everyone suggests the "loving dog approach" with treats and hugs but thats not working for me. How do YOU break a puppy from biting everyone and everything it sees? 

*This isnt playful chewing, its biting while whining*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old is your puppy? Here's a sticky thread with great links for teaching bite inhibition: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

The biting IS playful chewing - it hurts us humans with our tender skin, but it's totally normal play behavior for puppies. That doesn't mean you have to tolerate it though, you should definitely start working on it right away. 

Here's a link with lots of good info about raising puppies: Free Downloads | Dog Star Daily

If you scroll down you can see a free download for Dr. Ian Dunbar's book After You Get Your Puppy. It's chock full of advice on bite inhibition, socialization, and teaching basic obedience skills in a fun and positive way. Also, at the top of the page is the Training Textbook link with lots more information.


----------



## MansBestFriend (Jan 24, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> How old is your puppy? Here's a sticky thread with great links for teaching bite inhibition: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html
> 
> The biting IS playful chewing - it hurts us humans with our tender skin, but it's totally normal play behavior for puppies. That doesn't mean you have to tolerate it though, you should definitely start working on it right away.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. Bronco is just over 10 weeks old now. Its his second week in the house with us but hes just playing too rough for us. Even I'm having issues with it at this point. My hands and arms are scratched up beyond belief and its mostly from this week alone. He's fairly well socialized. He goes with me everywhere but work. Last night, my 11 year old stepson was in my room watching tv with me and lying on my 18 month old daughter's toddler bed thats in our bedroom. Bronco jumped on my bed with me and was doing the "growling, barking" thing at him. He seemed more angry than playing. Infact, when I leaned up to pop his rear to get him to settle down, he turned around and snapped at me. This is the reason for post. I want to nip this behavior in the bud before it gets outta hand.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

This is another recent thread that had some advice.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ic/130728-advice-needed-9-week-old-puppy.html


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Also to add, I have found with my more recent pup that physical correction just made him worse. Some pups ramp up with physical adversity and some shut down, sounds like yours ramps up. The whining is a prime indicator. I would avoid being physical with him when he is in that state of mind. Rather than popping him on the rear, I would be really calm, and just give him a time out in his crate. Calm behavior from you is more likely to get calm behavior from him.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Your hand is already in there-so poke him in the tongue or tickle the roof of his mouth.


----------



## MansBestFriend (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and the links. I guess I'll just have to throw all the ideas at him and see which one sticks. Oh ya..how come nobody ever mentioned the razor sharp puppy teeth when I was doing all my research into getting a puppy? :smirk: I think I have a GSD/Piranha mix but the pedigree just isnt showing the evidence.


----------



## sweetliberty (Dec 25, 2007)

When we got our GSD pup she was our first purebred and we had no kids in the house. I didn't have access to great advice like this website. We bought books and tried all the methods - no success. We gave it a lot of thought and finally decided to get another puppy. End of problem - those two puppies were so happy with each other that my GSD never mouthed us again. I know this is not the answer for the majority of people, but it worked for us. If I ever get another GSD, I'll get two.


----------



## lovemybuddy (Oct 26, 2009)

I came here with the same question a few months ago. The best advice I got, I can't even remember which member gave it to me, was that it's normal, they eventually outgrow it, and "they don't call them land sharks for nothing." lol Get tons of chew toys, make sure he has one in his mouth ALL the time. I'm not joking. 

Good news is those razor sharp teeth will fall out, at about 4-5 months. The adult teeth that come in hurt much less. But what's really important to know is that your pup is completely normal. Buddy is 10 months old and has learned bite inhibition, but is still mouthy when he gets excited in his play. He now "nibbles" with his front teeth, because he doesn't want to hurt us with those gigantor back molars, but the nibbling really pinches, too. So we still have some work to do with him. 

One of the many things I've learned from Buddy is that he mirrors my emotions exactly. So the number one thing is to stay calm. The calmer the person is who is playing/handling him, the calmer he will be. When you popped him on the rear, he ramped up only because you ramped up. He was meeting your emotions, most likely thinking you wanted to play. The more upset you get, the more crazed he will get. This is not aggression, it is just the way he is wired. So stay as calm as you can. When he starts to mouth you or the kids, plop a toy in his mouth. If he mouths too hard, whimper like a puppy would and walk away, completely ignoring him. 

But the biggest advice I have, as you probably already guessed, is to make sure the puppy always has a toy in his mouth. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## MansBestFriend (Jan 24, 2010)

lovemybuddy said:


> I came here with the same question a few months ago. The best advice I got, I can't even remember which member gave it to me, was that it's normal, they eventually outgrow it, and "they don't call them land sharks for nothing." lol Get tons of chew toys, make sure he has one in his mouth ALL the time. I'm not joking.
> 
> Good news is those razor sharp teeth will fall out, at about 4-5 months. The adult teeth that come in hurt much less. But what's really important to know is that your pup is completely normal. Buddy is 10 months old and has learned bite inhibition, but is still mouthy when he gets excited in his play. He now "nibbles" with his front teeth, because he doesn't want to hurt us with those gigantor back molars, but the nibbling really pinches, too. So we still have some work to do with him.
> 
> ...


This is great advice. Infact, the reason I havent posted much lately is because hes been doing so well. I was at my wits end with his "playful" nibbling. Now whenever he starts it, he gets his tug rope thats been dipped in chicken broth and frozen. HE LOVES IT. I tried the Kong thing but he just wont take to it. Tried all the normal ideas. Kibble, Peanut Butter, Cheese..he just couldnt care less. He doesnt even TRY to get the food out. He just walks away from it. When I put it in his crate, I would find it under his bedding the next morning. Whenever he gets a little too wound up though..the rope does the job.


----------

